# Where to buy a 5x2x2 vivarium?



## Wildtoast (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi guys (first post!) 

I've recently taken on a bearded dragon from a friend and I want to get him a bigger viv... so does anyone know where I can buy a good 5x2x2 online to have delivered? I found ones on Blue Lizard Reptiles but the 60inch vivs it says collection only, and they are well out of the way! 

I know a lot of people build their own for the bigger vivs but I don't think I have it in me to build one from scratch, so any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Tortoise Man (Nov 29, 2010)

5ft vivariums

I haven't personally used them, but I have heard good things. They also have a wide range in sizes as well.

Cheers,
TM


----------



## Wildtoast (Sep 9, 2017)

Ah great thank you I will check them out!


----------



## Tortoise Man (Nov 29, 2010)

No worries, hope it works out well! Always a good thing to hear people getting the best for their pets! Let me know how it goes, and if you have any further questions just ask.

TM


----------

